# OpenJDK8 logs



## GALAPOK11 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hallo everybody.
I'm having problems to use a third software (the installation is completely correct). To continue developing that software, first of all, I'd like to see the logs of OpenJDK. By default, they are not configured; I've tried to find a way to configure them, but I didn't find nothing.
Somebody can help?

Thank you so much.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2016)

Please don't create multiple threads with the same question. If you feel you posted it in the wrong section a moderator can move it for you.


----------



## GALAPOK11 (Dec 16, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Please don't create multiple threads with the same question. If you feel you posted it in the wrong section a moderator can move it for you.


Okey, sorry. I didn't know where to indicate about logs.


----------

